#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός κατανάλωσης σε λαμπτήρες φθορισμού

## mamos

γεια σας συναδελφοι, θελω να υπολογισω την συνολικη καταναλωση λαμπτηρων φθορισμου
εχω 4944 λαμπτηρες, 2472 μπαλαστ απλου τυπου. 
Οι λαμπτηρες ειναι 60 εκατ. των 18 W. 

Το μπαλαστ σηκωνει δυο λαμπες σε σκαφακι των τεσσαρων λαμπτηρων αρα 2 μπαλαστ σε 
καθε σκαφακι. 

Για να βγαλω λοιπον την καταναλωση πρεπει να λαβω υποψην κ κατι αλλο ;

επισης το cosφ του μπαλαστ ειναι 0,50

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## Xάρης

Η κατανάλωση ενέργειας σε ένα φωτιστικό λαμπτήρων φθορισμού διακρίνεται σε:
α) κατανάλωση ενέργειας από τους λαμπτήρες και
β) κατανάλωση ενέργειας από τα στραγγαλιστικά πηνία (ballast).

Στο παρόν θέμα δεν εξετάζουμε πόσα φωτιστικά χρειαζόμαστε για να καλύψουμε έναν χώρο, δηλαδή αγνοούμε τη φωτεινή δραστικότητα των φωτιστικών (σύστημα λαμπτήρα-πηνίου).

----------


## mamos

Επισης μηπως γνωριζεις πως θα το υπολογισω; απο την σχεση   P=V x I x cosφ ; συμφωνα με τα στοιχεια που εχω γραψει...

----------

